# RLH



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

This Thread contains a warning of Lots of Pictures

Okay I know there was a thread on this subject, but for the life of me I cannot find it. So since I have several pictures I will just start my own, and if any one else cares to add some of thier RLH (Run Like Hel*) pix please feel free to do so:wink:

We were spending a weekend out with Sharon and Tim and family during Memorial weekend and doing a dog show too. The brothers (Gio and Cash were having so much fun wrestling and doing the RLH, and my girl Madi would occasionally join in on the action too. So since I just got my new camera lens I just had to try it out for these great action shots.

Hope you enjoy them

Gio the Jack Rabbit









He believes he can fly


















Whoa!









Comon' Gio I dare you









Gio is getting the flying thing down









Catch me if you can Gio


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my soo sweet...I needed to see some RLH...it warms my heart knowing my little girl is finally doing RLH's now with Shadow!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

More pix














































Madi and Cash taking on the RLH


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

There will be some more, but I have to still go through the rest of them, as I took about 900+ pictures over the weekend.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love your pictures!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

THOSE ARE GREAT!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos!
Heather what lens did you get?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Great photos!
> Heather what lens did you get?


Thanks everyone:redface:

Sally, I got the Canon 70-200 2.8 IS and I love it


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Thanks everyone:redface:
> 
> Sally, I got the Canon 70-200 2.8 IS and I love it


:tea:Great lens:tea:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I love, love, love your pictures. I absolutely adore those pictures of Havs in action with their hair following 3 feet behind them. I am waiting for my camera to come in and hope I can capture shots just like you have. Wonderful pictures, wonderful Havs.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They sure look happy. I love all the flying hair! Great Pictures!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures! I love those action shots with all the flying Havs and hair!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Great pics! I love seeing RLH's!
Gina


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh, those pictures are great!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What beautiful pix and dogs,Heather!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Heather~ Those are PHENOMENAL!!! Looks like that new lens works very well for capturing RLHs. I love it!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Heather, great pictures!!! it is great to see you back here posting again! and with such fabulous pictures... your pups are stunning.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for the nice comments:redface:
Missy thank you it is good to be back. As I said on another thread/post, I have had several family issues that I have had to deal with and it has been a major pain in the a** but a life learning experience. I hope I will be able to stick around more often, I see there are several new names on here, my how the Forum has grown.lol.

Ok so I have posted pix, but I have yet to see any one else posting their RLH's, It's time to get involved

Here are a few more of mine, I tell you it is a lot of work to go through so many pictures, but I think this is about it for mine, at least for now


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

And the last ones


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What wonderful pictures Heather!!! That camera of yours is amazing, I cant believe how awesome all the action shots turned out!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're all beautiful Heather!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am blown away by your photos, Heather!! They are great! I esp. love the ones with more than one or two Havs. They have so much wild fun doing their RLH's. What a joy to see their happy faces!! Thank you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I especially love the photo of the three white full-coated dogs running! Cool pictures, Heather!


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Great photos Heather. Super action shots.
I agree with Sheri the 3rd. last photo of the three running is terrific.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pictures! You have beautiful Havs! And ..... we, want to see MORE pictures from you! 900 Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.............. I would love to look at some more of those RLH photos!


----------

